# Can someone explain to me !!



## weasleman (Feb 20, 2009)

From what I have seen on job sites within Canada it seems the degree is the bench mark for all IT job vacancies as well as all professional job. I don’t have a degree but have worked in IT for the last 8 years and in the UK this seems to have more relevance than a degree. But from what I can tell in Canada it’s preferred to have a degree over experience. Has anyone had this same problem when they have relocated to Canada?

I did contact a healthcare company in Canada and sent them my C.V and the reply was that I did not have enough experience. For the last 5 years I have been working on the 15 billion pound NPfIT project. NPfIT is the modernisation of all IT healthcare infrastructure in England.

Sorry about the spelling and gramma i am tired and mentally drained lol


----------



## Alminka (Jul 11, 2008)

weasleman said:


> From what I have seen on job sites within Canada it seems the degree is the bench mark for all IT job vacancies as well as all professional job. I don’t have a degree but have worked in IT for the last 8 years and in the UK this seems to have more relevance than a degree. But from what I can tell in Canada it’s preferred to have a degree over experience. Has anyone had this same problem when they have relocated to Canada?
> 
> I did contact a healthcare company in Canada and sent them my C.V and the reply was that I did not have enough experience. For the last 5 years I have been working on the 15 billion pound NPfIT project. NPfIT is the modernisation of all IT healthcare infrastructure in England.
> 
> Sorry about the spelling and gramma i am tired and mentally drained lol


I'm not sure about current IT market though I heard something about IT jobs bubble and that it already burst some time ago. As for the lack of experience - did that company specify which experience? it is very likely that they meant Canadian experience. It is one of the two most important barriers that new immigrants stumble into real bad when trying to get into a Canadian company - and also often one of most popular reasons for some of the new immigrants to quit trying, and either go on welfare or go home. They wouldn't hire you because you have no Canadian job experience, and you cannot get that experience because they wouldn't hire you. Great, ain't it? That's why Ottawa has the highest number in the world of taxi drivers with PhD degrees 

Another one is Canadian education. Yes, you may have the best of the best of the best but if it's not Canadian - sorry, doesn't count. Of course, I'm a bit generalizing here and your situation may be different - good luck anyway! just be aware that once you are in Canada, you are expected to spend your previous life savings on Canadian colleges and accreditation facilities. 

oh yes, there is also the third important barrier which one can hope to overcome after sitting tight for at least 4 years here - Canadian passport. Citizens are openly preferred everywhere, despite "equal opportunity" talk and despite sometimes incomparable levels of education and experience. I know a housewife of more than 5 years experience of sitting at home with two kids, no training and no skills, who got a very well paying fed job simply because she is citizen, while the other guy with a much better education and tons of experience in this profession, including one in Canada, was rejected for the same post because he is a permanent resident

So, good luck again!


----------



## Alminka (Jul 11, 2008)

just to add more food for thought - if you think about it, it does make kind of weird sense. You've done a lot in UK, churning billion-pound projects, but whatever you were doing there, has little relevance to Canada - healthcare is different here and IT is probably different as well. I'm not sure that it's better though, but it is different and you don't know it (yet), so there is your lack of experience. In some areas the differences are small but local experience and education are still required

btw, some support programs for immigrants offer job placements - eight weeks unpaid! - just so you can get this incomparably superior to the rest of the world Canadian experience and put it on your resume


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

I have to say I have semi experienced this myself. I work in the banking industry and am still completing my university studies and have ten years of experience, the past three in management positions. tt definitely does appear that the paper dictates how successful one is in obtaining an interview/position rather than their solid experience (albeit outside of canada).


----------



## weasleman (Feb 20, 2009)

The market is not that different. The company i work for supplies software through a 3rd party out there. As for the datait should be in a HL7 standard. The is a global standard. Also i was told that canada is going through its own NPfIT program. But thanks for the info anyway.


----------

